# Quiz Rocks My Socks!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz and I showed in Nov B today... I mainly wanted to give him some more ring experience. We've been very lucky thus far: He earned his U-CD in 3 straight shows over two days and his AKC-CD at one three-day show, so all things considered, he has very little ring experience.

Our last time in the ring was the end of May. I was out of town all of June. Since I've been home, we've trained a total of three times.

He was beautiful in the ring today! His attention was lovely and we had a wonderful score of 198 under Bill Iwamoto, who is said to be one of the two hardest judges in all of California! (The other being Bob Margolis.)

We're showing again tomorrow and then I'll likely suspend showing while we polish our Open work. I think we'll also go back to competing in Agility, too. Time to try our paw at the Excellent classes!

Man I love this dog! He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much fun to show! 

-Stephanie


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good job Quiz! Congratulations.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The boy loves to work for his momma!!!
Way to go Quiz and Stephanie!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is wonderful and has a wonderful handler in you! He knows that you are having fun, too.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Congratulations!! It sounds like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Awww, thanks!

I'm very fortunate that I have a wonderful competitive coach. She was at the show today showing her Aussie in breed, but was between rings when Quiz and I went it. It's neat to have a cheering section when you're in the ring!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats! Yay, agility time!  Now if you'd just do one of the AKC shows in August so I could see Quiz ...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And you wondered why I love that dog!!!!!!! LOL Congrats and good tomorrow and with agility.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> Congrats! Yay, agility time!  Now if you'd just do one of the AKC shows in August so I could see Quiz ...


Weeeeelllll.... OK. What shows in Aug. will you be at?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Haha the first three weekends. Ventura, Costa Mesa, and I think Woodley Park. Yay Quiz


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Watching you work is poetry in motion! Awesome, Moira should be very very proud of you both! Quiz is a great little dog, you are so luck to have each other.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I really wish I knew what all of that means FQ because it sounds wonderful. Maybe some of you that show your dogs in the ring and agility and all the other events could give us a breakdown of these things. You all work so hard with your dogs and then I don't understand what's good or great or bad. All I know is that your dogs live a GReat life and get to do ALOT!!!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just bupin' so FQ and other trainers can see my question


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Totally awesome! Great work by a great dog <and handler>!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Steve... I'll try to elaborate later... gotta run to work and teach other dogs! Oh - video of one of our novice performances is at www.youtube.com/scolman in case you're not sure what it looks like. I'll narrate later!

-S


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the great showing. I really wish I knew more about the scoring and terminology but trust that the scores were great ones. Way to go you guys we here on GRF are very proud of our left coast pals.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That's Amazing!!!! Jeeez----I try and walk around somebody with Rusty someone's gonna end up on their butt!!! That's really some great, great stuff. I noticed it was NOV B, I'm assuming that means Novice (being new) and class B?? Whatever it means that's cool---absolutely unattainable with any of NorCal Pack, but very, very cool.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, congratulations! I love watching the two of you work. Great job Quiz!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Obedience in a Nutshell...

Novice - Lower Level, three qualifying scores earns the CD title.
Open - Middle Level, three qualifying scores for the CDX.
Utility - High Level, three qualifying scores for the UD.

The "A" classes are for people who have never titled any dog at that level before. "B" classes are for people who have. We show in B b/c I have a Whippet who was my first obedience dog and she and I showed in Nov A.

Perfect score = 200. You start with 200 and lose points for imperfections. You need a final score of at least 170 and need to earn at least 50% of the possible points allotted for each exercise.

Novice is mostly heelwork. In Novice there are 5 exercises.

Heel on Leash/Figure 8 Heelwork. Max of 40 points. The judge calls the pattern while you're heeling. It just have a right turn, a left turn, an about turn, a slow, a fast and a couple halts. Dog must automatically sit when handler halts. Dog must be in position. Handler can only cue heeling as they step off "Dog, heel" and from then on, the handler should remain silent. Proper heel position is your left leg running between the dog's neck and shoulders. Anything else is scorable. They score if the dog lags or forges ahead, etc. For the figure 8, you go between two helper people. Done correctly, the dog is changing pace to keep up with the handler. The dog has to actually speed up to stay in position while going around the outside post of the fig 8 and has to slow down around the inside. The handler's pace should stay the same.

Stand for Exam -- Max 30 points.
Handler stands dog and then checks to make sure handler is in proper heel position before leaving and standing 6' from dog. Judge comes in the lightly touches the dog's head, shoulders and back. Dog can't shy away, etc. It's scorable if the dog moves *any* of his feet any amount. Handler returns to heel position and waits for judge to signal end of the exercise.

Heel off Leash -- Max 40 points.
Same as above heeling, just done off leash.

Recall -- Max 30 points.
Handler leaves dog at one end of ring. Walks to other. Faces dog. On judge's cue, handler calls dog to front. Dog should sit in front of handler, close enough to be touched. Dog is scored if recall is excessively slow, if dog sits crooked, etc. On judges cue, handler signals for the dog to move to heel position. A crooked sit at heel is also scorable.

Groups -- Max 60 points -- 30 for sit, 30 for down.
All dogs from the class are in the ring together for a 1 min group sit stay and a 3 min group down stay. Handlers leave dogs at one end of ring and stand at the other. Excessive sniffing or shifting around is scored. Going down on the sit is a non-qualifying (NQ) move. Elbows up or getting up on the down is also an NQ.

There are lots of little things - and often, big things - that are scored in obedience. I just gave a few ideas. Hope that helps!

-Stephanie


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WELL DONE QUIZ!!! and you as well Stephanie!!! Thanks for explaining everything, it gets a bit lost on me sometimes!! Great video!


----------

